# Upgrade to kernel 2.6.13 => slooooooooooooooooow !

## dextermagnific

Hi everybody,

i've just upgraded from 2.6.12 kernel (kernel.org) to 2.6.13 kernel from kernel.org.

This new kernel is very slow. When it boots it takes many time detecting the hard drive, the cdrow, iptables takes long time, ....

Anyone noticed the same effects ?

Thanks.

----------

## kmare

it runs perfectly here, much better than any other kernel i tried (at least it seems so).. have you upgraded udev to the latest 068?

----------

## limn

You might try one of the gentoo packages. If the slowness persists, consider joining this thread.

----------

## plastikman187

Sorry to dig up a dead thread but i am having the same issue did you ever get it fixed?

EDIT: N/m resolved it

----------

